
And finally: after much delay, the EU’s independent satnav Galileo goes live - ZeljkoS
http://sciencebusiness.net/news/80056/And-finally-after-much-delay-the-EUs-independent-satnav-Galileo-goes-live
======
f_allwein
I guess 17 years ago nobody thought the US would ever cut access to GPS,
whereas nowadays, it's easier to imagine. Will be interesting to see if e.g.
smartphone manufacturers take this up.

